# clarion srs 1391 component set



## wamba (Sep 24, 2012)

I recently bought a clarion srs 1391 5 1/4 inch component set off ebay,set was brand new open box and unfortunately due to extreamly poor packing and shipping one of the woofers was destroyed.I was wondering if anyone had or knew where i might be able to find a replacement. Any help would be great, thanks


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

When I get home I'll look up what year those are. I have a couple of sources, but your best bet would be eBay again.


----------



## wamba (Sep 24, 2012)

that would be great. havent seen another set on ebay since


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

OK, so....Those are the ones I thought they are, made in '98. That being said, my 2 sources don't have them so ebay is your best bet. Remember me, if you get tired of waiting and looking for a replacement mid, hit me up. I'd be willing to buy them off of you. I'll need at least a month or two before I could afford them. I have a few other things I'm getting in layaway right now. I would love a set of them myself. I have the tweeters, but that's it.


----------



## wamba (Sep 24, 2012)

will do and thanks


----------

